# Your Favourite Accents



## Polednice

Mine is Scottish. I love it. I mean, I really _love_ it. I could listen to someone speaking with a Scottish accent in the same way I listen to a Schubert lied. Here is an example of Scottish put to wonderful use (don't watch if you don't like swearing  ).






P.S. I detest Irish.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I know one of my friends really likes the New Zealand accent. I find Russian English accents fun to listen to. And I also love Austrian German.


----------



## violadude

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And I also love Austrian German.


Arnold Schwarzenegger?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

violadude said:


> Arnold Schwarzenegger?


Papageno on René Jacobs' recording of The Magic Flute.


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Actually I find any accent fetishism to be really creepy/boring. When I hear someone fawn over a foreign accent IRL I pretty much decide then and there I don't like them.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Polednice said:


> P.S. I detest Irish.


Why, you little....!


----------



## Polednice

regressivetransphobe said:


> Actually I find any accent fetishism to be really creepy/boring. When I hear someone fawn over a foreign accent IRL I pretty much decide then and there I don't like them.


Oh no! Please don't judge me, rt! Please, please, please! There's nothing more that I want in this world than for you to hold me in high regard! Be my friend, rt! I need you to like me!

I LIKE SCOTTISH. DEAL WITH IT.

:tiphat:


----------



## Nssie

NZ english is great, and easy to speak too. It's like a controlled murmur, coz you don't move your mouth much.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Nssie said:


> NZ english is great, and easy to speak too. It's like a controlled murmur, coz you don't move your mouth much.


Go ask mamascarlatti for NZ English lessons.


----------



## elgar's ghost

I like accents from the far north of England - the way the pitch rises and falls reminds me a little of some modern Scandinavian dialects which makes me wonder if there is a direct link to when the Danish (in the east) and Norwegians (in the west) settled there over 1000 years ago.


----------



## science

I like Scottish too. In my opinion, it's the sexiest accent for an English-speaking man. 

For a woman, I think the sexiest accent is southern American, and especially if the woman has smoked a bit too much and has a bit of gravel in her throat. 

I wonder whether speakers of Spanish, Arabic or Chinese have opinions about what is the sexiest accent or dialect.


----------



## elgar's ghost

science said:


> For a woman, I think the sexiest accent is southern American, and especially if the woman has smoked a bit too much and has a bit of gravel in her throat.


Ah, like Janis Joplin?


----------



## Delicious Manager

elgars ghost said:


> I like accents from the far north of England - the way the pitch rises and falls reminds me a little of some modern Scandinavian dialects which makes me wonder if there is a direct link to when the Danish (in the east) and Norwegians (in the west) settled there over 1000 years ago.


There is indeed a link from the Viking times. That's why you will find so many place names ending in '-by' - Norse for 'town' or 'dwelling'. There are many dialect words in use in these areas too which derive from Old Norse (which eventually evolved into the modern Scandinavian languages).


----------



## kv466

Being that I just heard it for a week, Mexicans speaking English is a pretty funny sounding thing but they try. Some even get so that is sounds exactly right except they don't know what they're saying. That and I like various forms of jive.


----------



## science

elgars ghost said:


> Ah, like Janis Joplin?


Hmmm... I guess so...

I hadn't realized that she had a southern accent. I'd like a southern_er_ accent if I could have one. Unfortunately I have no good celebrity examples, so that'll have to do.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I like Irish accents; they're so musical. My last flight had an Irish flight attendant, and I've never enjoyed the preflight spiel so much.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

I love Brtitish accents, they're like ear candy to me. It instantly makes the person adorable, even if they're saying the nastiest things underneath. 

One accent I can't stand is French-Canadian. It's almost made me afraid of visiting Quebec. No offence to any of you Quebecers out there, but I just can't stand hearing you speak. :devil:


----------



## Polednice

elgars ghost said:


> I like accents from the far north of England - the way the pitch rises and falls reminds me a little of some modern Scandinavian dialects which makes me wonder if there is a direct link to when the Danish (in the east) and Norwegians (in the west) settled there over 1000 years ago.


Hell yeah there is! It permeates written English as well. Our language (and northern accents) owes a lot to the Scandinavian invasions and raping of our people. :tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

science said:


> Hmmm... I guess so...
> 
> I hadn't realized that she had a southern accent. I'd like a southern_er_ accent if I could have one. Unfortunately I have no good celebrity examples, so that'll have to do.


I haven't heard Janis speak much apart from some dialogue on albums. She was born and raised in Texas and first left there when she was about 20 so maybe her accent softened slightly once she'd moved permanently to California? I can just imagine her 'regressing' to a full-on Texas drawl while bitchin' drunk, though heh heh...


----------



## clavichorder

I have no problem with, and actually like the familiar precise sounding American accents, the way of talking you find among the more mature population of the mainstream northern urban united states people. I don't mean stilted and monotonous Mr. Spock sounding speech or formal speech, but rather, someone with the vocabularly of a refined english person, who sounds like an American. An exaggerated form of this would be the type of people you hear speaking on public radio where I live. Its kind of how I sound, I think, and I enjoy many of my external aspects that I don't have to think about(its the internal aspects that bug me).

For more exotic, I like Indian accents and grammar because they have a precise way of speaking and enunciating. Also, who wouldn't like a French accent? Very sexy in a woman too. I also like the smooth sound of a chinese accent. 

Vietnamese accents have to be the hardest to understand that I've ever heard. 

We have a lot of east Africans where I live and go to school, the accent sounds a bit like Arabic accents, precise and at the front of the mouth.


----------



## Yoshi

My favourites are scottish, italian and russian accents.


----------



## Ravellian

Anything that's not American English. I can't stand listening to women of my country. :/

My favorites would probably be Russian, Japanese, and British English.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I'm gonna say Irish. 

Or British.

Or Scotch.

Or anything but American!


----------



## Manxfeeder

Klavierspieler said:


> Anything but American!


I thought American was anything _but_ an accent.


----------



## Couchie

I was really hoping this was a thread about interior decor.

All spoken accents are about equally annoying.


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I think my favourite over all would have to be Irish.


----------



## Xaltotun

I think I like American accents best, because one so rarely hears those in this part of the world. There's something disarming, open and warm about them.


----------



## Polednice

Xaltotun said:


> I think I like American accents best, because one so rarely hears those in this part of the world. There's something disarming, open and warm about them.


They are generally associated with those attributes, but personally, I find most American accents quite grating.


----------



## science

I had a roommate from Manchester for awhile, and his attempts to imitate American speakers made me realize I should never attempt any accents but my own.


----------



## Polednice

science said:


> I had a roommate from Manchester for awhile, and his attempts to imitate American speakers made me realize I should never attempt any accents but my own.


Yes, I'm not a good imitator. My own accent is a mainstream British RP (not snobby Queen-like, just neutral), but with dropped 't's, showing an Essex influence. I can, however, do a good impression of a Lancashire accent, but only because that's how my parents speak.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I speak Australian accent. But people ask me why I speak in a British accent. 

My least favourite accent of all time is that really _broad_ Australian accent. (ie. Steve Irwin etc.)


----------



## Crudblud

My accent is definitely British, but because I moved around so much when I was young and listen to a lot of foreign people speaking English it doesn't really have any regional bent. This has led to many people thinking that I'm gay or American, or a gay American.


----------



## Polednice

Crudblud said:


> My accent is definitely British, but because I moved around so much when I was young and listen to a lot of foreign people speaking English it doesn't really have any regional bent. This has led to many people thinking that I'm gay or American, or a gay American.


Gay because you don't have a regional accent?!


----------



## Crudblud

It's difficult to explain. I suppose on the whole I'm quite an effeminate man, and I don't have any problem discussing stuff like my feelings and whatnot, and for some reason the non-accent that I have seems to take it to the point that I might as well have "I am extremely gay" tattooed on my forehead for most people. People who actually get to know me reasonably well recognise these peculiarities of mine for what they are, but those people are not most people.


----------



## GoneBaroque

Polednice said:


> Mine is Scottish. I love it. I mean, I really _love_ it. I could listen to someone speaking with a Scottish accent in the same way I listen to a Schubert lied. Here is an example of Scottish put to wonderful use (don't watch if you don't like swearing  ).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I detest Irish.


Dedicated to Poly;


----------



## Polednice

The video contains content from Channel 5 who have blocked it from me.


----------



## Dodecaplex

I do not understand this thread. What is it aboot?


----------



## Klavierspieler

Dodecaplex said:


> I do not understand this thread. What is it aboot?


Yes! That's exackly how Ah speak! 

Now why does everybody always ask me if I'm Irish?


----------



## wiganwarrior

Dodecaplex said:


> I do not understand this thread. What is it aboot?


Neether do I too. Ast bin man bin mam? Wiggin pie eaters have their own Pier. Good luck with this!


----------



## Sid James

I don't mind Scottish. Often I can't tell the difference between that & the other "Celtic" accents though. If it's very strong, I have trouble understanding, and also if they use words I don't know (eg. took me a while to figure out_ bairn _means child in Scottish, for example).

I'm okay with most European accents, but don't like German or Dutch much. Any of those Teutonic ones.

Scandinavian accents may well be my favourite of the Europeans, it's kind of soft and warm.

I like accents of Asian people, I come across quite a lot here. Maybe cos it's exotic. But many of these people born & grew up here speak with Aussie accent.

I'm fine with American accents, if the person speaks with good diction. An American here I came across said that in the USA, if you speak with a strong Southern accent, many people (who don't speak like that) think you're a moron (the uneducated ******* stereotype). They think that even if you have a degree, or are well educated, he said. Is this true (a question to our American members?)...


----------



## Polednice

Sid James said:


> I'm fine with American accents, if the person speaks with good diction. An American here I came across said that in the USA, if you speak with a strong Southern accent, many people (who don't speak like that) think you're a moron (the uneducated ******* stereotype). They think that even if you have a degree, or are well educated, he said. Is this true (a question to our American members?)...


This is probably true for all countries with regional accents and culture divides. In the UK, for example, it's a misnomer to talk about a British accent or an English one - there are many, many different ones, and a Norfolk or Somerset accent will get you labelled as a country bumpkin, a Birmingham accent as a bit mentally slow, and a Liverpudlian accent as a thief.


----------



## Crudblud

And I don't even have one!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Someone I know has this to say about people from Tyne & Wear - he reckons they're all 'unwanted Jocks that were thrown back over Hadrian's Wall'. This guy's from Liverpool so I respond by saying that 'most Scousers are descended from the Irish that weren't welcome in Dublin'. We are both joking, of course...


----------



## GoneBaroque

The only people who have accents are those who come from a different place than you do.


----------



## sospiro

I love English spoken by a native Russian, Italian or French. Sooo sexy. I _hate_ French spoken with a bad English accent, like what I do


----------



## CountessAdele

I love a thick German or Italian accent, well most European accents really, well most accents in general. They all sound exotic and interesting to me. The only accent I don't like is my own.

I've got a thick Southern American accent, which doesn't sound so thick when I'm in Alabama but sure sounds ******* when I'm up north! It is true that southerners are thought to be less intelligent because of the drawl and twang of the accent. Not in a mean spirited way it's almost subconscious . So I'll probably talk quietlly when I'm in New York next weekend!

By the way, hey everybody! It's been a while. :tiphat:


----------



## Alberich

I feel somewhat cheated for only having a blank Midwestern 'accent'.


----------



## CountessAdele

Alberich said:


> I feel somewhat cheated for only having a blank Midwestern 'accent'.


Midwesterners have great accents! They're so friendly sounding, if that makes any sense. Haha


----------



## Sid James

sospiro said:


> ...I _hate_ French spoken with a bad English accent, like what I do


I think some of the French do as well. Not always encouraging to foreign tourists going there and butchering their language. Of course this may well be a stereotype, not all French people are that negative. But some of them do seem a bit precious about how their language is spoken. But again, not limited to the French, maybe just a perception of their "arrogance" (eg. what is associated with some of their leaders, from the _Sun King_ Louis XIV, to Napoleon to De Gaulle (the last one I do admire to some degree).



CountessAdele said:


> ...
> I've got a thick Southern American accent, which doesn't sound so thick when I'm in Alabama but sure sounds ******* when I'm up north! It is true that southerners are thought to be less intelligent because of the drawl and twang of the accent. Not in a mean spirited way it's almost subconscious . So I'll probably talk quietlly when I'm in New York next weekend!
> 
> ...


Come to think of it, Southern accent can be seen positively, but maybe it's who is speaking. Former President Jimmy Carter is often remembered for his Southern accent, he had that relaxed Southern gentleman vibe, in both his character and the way he spoke. So this accent may be a bonus, depending on variety of things...


----------



## Guest

I do not have an accent but I have noticed that regional accents are slowly being diluted, as a youth a few years ago when I was in the UK some accents were as a foreign language but not to day. I must say I prefer the Irish accent over the Scots also their folk music (Irish) is IMO far better. There are a lot of videos on YouTube dealing with this, the one below is just a very rough (and for fun) general example.


----------



## Sid James

Andante said:


> ...I must say I prefer the Irish accent over the Scots...


Well at least you can tell the difference, or at least better than I often can. Unless it's blatantly obvious (eg. Sean Connery who spoke Scottish accent even in _The Hunt for Red October _when he was playing a Russian!)...


----------



## Guest

Sid I just found this one


----------



## CountessAdele

How I wish I sounded:






How I actuallly sound (And the girl in this video isn't me, before anyone asks ):






"No wonder people talk about us down here..." :lol:


----------



## EarthBoundRules

CountessAdele said:


> How I actuallly sound (And the girl in this video isn't me, before anyone asks ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No wonder people talk about us down here..." :lol:


I actually like that accent, it's kinda cute!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

M


CountessAdele said:


> How I wish I sounded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I actuallly sound (And the girl in this video isn't me, before anyone asks ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No wonder people talk about us down here..." :lol:


They all sound the same to me.


----------



## Guest

An accent we hear a lot of to day:


----------



## starthrower

Brazilian/Portugese is very sexy! No matter what the accent, if it's coming out of the mouth of a beautiful woman it's OK. Unless it's the ultra annoying New Yawk Jewish accent. Think Fran Drescher! The Boston accent is also very unsexy.


----------



## Guest

starthrower said:


> Brazilian/Portugese is very sexy! No matter what the accent, if it's coming out of the mouth of a beautiful woman it's OK. Unless it's the ultra annoying New Yawk Jewish accent. Think Fran Drescher! The Boston accent is also very unsexy.


So Beautiful woman should keep their trap closed :kiss:


----------



## violadude

Polednice said:


> They are generally associated with those attributes, but personally, I find most American accents quite grating.


Does my voice grate on your nerves?


----------



## violadude

Andante said:


> I do not have an accent but I have noticed that regional accents are slowly being diluted, as a youth a few years ago when I was in the UK some accents were as a foreign language but not to day. I must say I prefer the Irish accent over the Scots also their folk music (Irish) is IMO far better. There are a lot of videos on YouTube dealing with this, the one below is just a very rough (and for fun) general example.


Its funny how normal her northwest accent sounds to me...obviously. But it's just funny for me to hear it called an accent lol.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Andante said:


> An accent we hear a lot of to day:


Gosh that Australian accent impersonation reminds me of comedian Frank Woodley.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

All hail the Australian accent!


----------



## Crudblud

CountessAdele said:


> How I wish I sounded:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How I actuallly sound (And the girl in this video isn't me, before anyone asks ):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No wonder people talk about us down here..." :lol:


Now those are some sexy accents, if I may say so.


----------



## Polednice

violadude said:


> Does my voice grate on your nerves?


Awww, poor violadoood, of course your accent doesn't grate on my nerves! You're a special exception!


----------



## PrettyFlamingo

*Italian or French for me*​


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto

My favourite accent is Texas, American.


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> Now those are some sexy accents, if I may say so.


How I actuallly sound (And the girl in this video isn't me, before anyone asks ):

I prefer the 1st accent . You are a girl ????????????


----------



## Crudblud

Andante said:


> You are a girl ????????????


Uh... Was this intended for me? If so; sometimes I wish I was a girl so that the woman I love could love me in return.


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> Uh... Was this intended for me? If so; sometimes I wish I was a girl so that the woman I love could love me in return.


No offence but you said the girl in the vid was not you so I was unsure if you were a girl

Quote ...[I wish I was a girl so that the woman I love could love me in return.]
you want to be a Lesbian??


----------



## Crudblud

Those videos were posted by CountessAdele, I quoted her post and said that I thought the accents in the videos she posted were sexy.

As for the lesbianism thing; the woman I've been in love with for the past three years or so is a lesbian, sometimes I wish I was female so that we could be together in a romantic/sexual relationship.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I have a very flat accent. It's neither too Northern or too Southern, quite close to what you hear TV anchors or actors on many TV shows speak. I've caught myself saying certain words more in a British style (my mom has slight British accent) such as wrong, and other -ong words. I don't say it as wrahng, but as wrohng, more "oh" sound to it.


----------



## Guest

Crudblud said:


> Those videos were posted by CountessAdele, I quoted her post and said that I thought the accents in the videos she posted were sexy.


 apologies my mistake.


> As for the lesbianism thing; the woman I've been in love with for the past three years or so is a lesbian, sometimes I wish I was female so that we could be together in a romantic/sexual relationship.


 I am not even going to go there lol


----------



## Crudblud

Oh, don't worry about that, I know how weird it must sound.


----------

